
FMRI bugs: estimating the impact (Bibliometrics of Cluster Inference) - dewarrn1
http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/nichols/entry/bibliometrics_of_cluster/
======
dewarrn1
Title annotated for general clarity as Dr. Nichols's original (in parentheses)
is a bit opaque. Also, that should be a lower-case "f" on "fMRI"; I believe
that the title was the victim of autocapitalization.

